# Is there an Idaho chapter?



## gmcnut

Hi all,

Is there an Idaho chapter?

This is the reason I ask:

*http://tinyurl.com/d5qxts*

When you click on ID it loads a small window that says "International Association of Penturners"  With "Blackfoot, ID" out to the right.  When you click on "International Association of Penturners" it dead ends here:

http://www.penturners.org/forum/portal.asp

Just wondering.


----------

